

Gmail's New Loading Screen  - tony_le_montana
http://googlesystem.blogspot.in/2012/03/gmails-new-loading-screen.html

======
itsmequinn
I swear I was just thinking to myself 2 days before this happened that that
clunky old loading bar that was clearly just pumped out by some engineer looks
so out of place with Google's new design.

Maybe you like the new design and maybe you hate it, but the fact that Google
is clearly now THINKING about design but forgot their loading screen was
egregious.

------
joaquin_win
I'm using the cozy theme/setting and the padding keeps jumping from small to
the cozy mode which is annoying. Anyone experiencing this?

------
joejohnson
How news worthy!

